# "Dog" Smell



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

I read somewhere that dogs fed a PMR diet do not have that wet dog smell or 'doggy' scent that almost all dogs do... I mentioned this to my dad and he laughed, saying "You should smell the coyotes we shoot! They reek- with that same wet-dog smell!"

Well, I mean obviously a coyote never gets a bath. 

Oakley smells like a sweet little flower unless my lab has been drooling all over her. Is this just because shes still a puppy or is it the quality diet shes been on? Shes on PMR now, but before this was on a grainless kibble. 

What does your raw-fed dog smell like? :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My Abby, 9 1/2yo Great Dane, hasn't had a bath in 6 years. Thor, 5yo Great Dane, hasn't had a bath in his life. Neither dog has that wet dog smell unless they actually get wet. :smile: They also don't have that perfume smell that a dog who has just had a bath has. They just have no smell at all. Both dogs do get brushed with a curry brush once a week or so. Both dogs live in the house but spend a good bit of time outside.

*ETA:* There are several health problems that cause an odor as well as a poor diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My bull terriers recently just had a smell, just that short time I put them back on a grainfree kibble.:frown: Their breath smelled and they had a body odor, not a horrible body odor but definitely a noticable smell since they normally have no smell at all, of course unless they have just eaten sardines.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Grissom has only been on raw for three weeks, and other than his poop breath, no smell.
I was really hoping his new diet would curb that nastly little habit of his. No luck. :frown:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

My two pups have been on 100% raw now about 3 weeks and before that they were on about 90% raw, 10% kibble for a couple months. When they were on kibble only, even though we tried many different "high end" brands, they stunk if I didn't bathe them weekly. Now they only stink when I bathe them or when they get wet, which they will often do when we go up to the mountains and find a stream or lake to play in. But even then, it's nothing like it was when they were on kibble.

I don't bathe them as often now, maybe every 3 weeks or so. Their breath is pretty neutral now too. The best solution to get rid of "dog smell" in a house? Feed them the prey model raw diet.


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

Oakley gets washed with shampoo maybe once a week... usually after she ran through poop or gets covered in mud paying with my lab at the farm. Other than that she gets a rinse and good paw cleaning a couple times a week. 

I'm a clean freak. I can't help it. This is the first dog I've had in the house, so a huge step for me. hahaha. And to top it off, now shes eating raw meat on my kitchen floor! Whoda thunk? I've come a long way!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know you love you dog, but be careful about giving your dog too many baths, your stripping the natural oils from their skin and coat. Just rinsing your dog off would be best. Good Luck!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to bathe my mal once every two weeks when he was a puppy. I didn't know that this could strip his coat. Now I do it about once every five months. He hasn't started raw yet, but will when his dry runs out. I guess he's on good quality kibble because he doesn't smell. He's never had a smell. Nor his breath. I think it's because of the breed too. Huskies are the same way too. When I got him from the breeder as a puppy, he was on Pro Plan  And he still he had no doggie smell whatsoever :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We really don't bathe our dogs that much. If we have gone for a hike or trip to the park and they are covered in mud/sand...we rinse them off. We have to bathe Shiloh when she rolls in something foul...its in her instinct to do so. 

We frequently get rescue dogs that come stay the night or weekend with us (going to an event etc...) or foster dogs, we have a 6 month old American Bulldog/Dane mix right now. And I gotta say that they ALL reek!!! We have had to give these dogs baths on a regular basis because we are not used to the DOG smell. We really can tell a difference in these situations :biggrin:

ETA: I would also refrain from bathing your puppy so much. I would say not more than once a month if you have to...that is if you are using shampoo. You can rinse your dog with warm water all you want without it doing any damage. Too much shampoo can cause dry skin and irritation.


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

I only think Lucy smells after the rain, or after she's been gnawed on by another dog (she loves it). 

She gets a bath maybe every 4-5 months. I take her to get her nails cut, and a bath gets rid of all the dirt that might be in her coat (it's not for the smell). Even though she has a thin coat, it's nuts how much dirt gets there from all her playing. We have an astroturf dog park now, though, so it's a LITTLE better, but since she also plays in a church yard down the street, she's still dirty. Petsmart does a surprisingly good job on doggie nail trims.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

wow! the lack of baths amazes me!

i can tell you guys dont have shelties that get in the pond and roll in cow poop!
we do a couple of times a month!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

the smell is common due to yeast overgrowth in dogs with allergies, usually to grains, so I wouldnt be suprised if it dissapears on raw. 
Uno never smells, I bathe him occasionally when he rolls in something dead, once every 4 months maybe, rarely in the winter though. 

He still has a bit of a nacho cheese smell to his feet though..lol, I think its a dog thing.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to disagree what everyone is saying about overbathing. Most HOLISTIC vets actually recommend frequent bathing with a MILD shampoo to remove any toxins or chemical residue that can linger in the fur and skin surface. It is traditional vets (the same ones who flip out over raw) who say all the mumbo jumbo about overbathing. Grissom gets dirty quick, being so close to the ground. He gets bathed AT LEAST once a week with John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo, and he's not the least bit dry and irritated. I will say that before I started using good Shampoo, and just bought whatever wal mart had, he was dull and dry after a bath. Not so with the good stuff. I bathe champ at least twice a month, and he's fine, too. I will continue to bathe my dogs frequently with good shampoo.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I am going to disagree what everyone is saying about overbathing. Most HOLISTIC vets actually recommend frequent bathing with a MILD shampoo to remove any toxins or chemical residue that can linger in the fur and skin surface. It is traditional vets (the same ones who flip out over raw) who say all the mumbo jumbo about overbathing. Grissom gets dirty quick, being so close to the ground. He gets bathed AT LEAST once a week with John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo, and he's not the least bit dry and irritated. I will say that before I started using good Shampoo, and just bought whatever wal mart had, he was dull and dry after a bath. Not so with the good stuff. I bathe champ at least twice a month, and he's fine, too. I will continue to bathe my dogs frequently with good shampoo.


I used to bathe Aspen twice a month and he was very itchy and had white flaky stuff on his skin. His coat always seemed a little dry. I never paid any attention to regular vets or holistic vets. I just took other people's opinions and decided to give it a try. He no longer has that on his skin. Because now I bathe him about every five months or so. His coat is soft and full of luster and no more flaky stuff. I've always used Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe. He's not on raw yet, still on kibble. I don't know. Maybe some breeds are different...???


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The neat thing is that those "holistic" vets can sell you stuff to wash off those mythical toxins and chemical residues. Ask one of them exactly what toxins and what chemical residues are on a dogs body. You will get some real vague answers. IF there actually were any toxins or chemicals on the dogs body, it would most certainly have a pretty strong odor. The liver and kidneys rid the body of toxins very efficiently. 

The people here are telling you that dogs don't need frequent baths. Raw fed dogs don't generally don't smell or if they do it's because of a health problem such as bad kidneys, ear infections and other yeast infections. Like I said, its been 6 years since i have bathed my dogs and they have no smell. Others have similar results.


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

Oakley gets compliments on her shiny coat everywhere she goes. "Its so soft!" 

I use a very mild soap about once a week and just water a couple other times a week. Heck, half the time she just climbs in the shower when I'm in there and gets herself for me. Opps. Hahaha. 

I have put my conditioner on her too, I'm sure thats a big no no. But so far no problems, I do a very good rinse 2-3x anytime any product is put on her. 

I realize its not everybodys thing, but its working for us. Trust me, if she had dry flakies... I would NOT be washing her.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Mall- i had those same issues before switching shampoos. Now they're never dry, never flakey. Actually, Champ gets bathed the least out of all .my dogs, and he's always been the driest. And I see what you're saying RFD, but no vet tried to sell me anything. The conversation came up when Grissom had mange spots and I was to bathe the area twice/ day... It was kind of "by the way, frequent bathing...." not so much a big topic nor an attempt to sell anything. I'm not saying that I'm doing everything right, and everyone needs to do it my way. Moreso that I really don't think that it's a "oh no! you're overbathing, you must stop!" issue. I've been "overbathing" my dogs for years, and I assure you they're alive and well, shiney coats and all. I would say yes, watch for dullness of coat, dry flakey skin, and itchy pup, but if all is well, then continue what you're doing. I don't bathe because of "dog smell" i bathe because my dogs go to daycare, get covered in dog slobber and run through mud at home. They get dirty


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

you can NOT bath too often. if you are using a proper shampoo and drying with a heatless force dryer you can bath all that you want to.

I recommend a monthly bath rather they stink or not.

I am a dog groomer BTW.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to give my dog a bath once after she got sprayed by a skunk, but that's about it, she don't smell otherwise. My dog in not on a PMR diet. She does get a wet dog smell after hunting in rainy wet weather, but that goes away when dry. We don't go out to often to hunt crappy weather.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

My raw fed dogs have no doggy smell and I know i'm not just used to it, because I can really smell other dogs when we are out at the dog park or pet store. They still smell when they get wet though. 

I guess I've been biased and believing the whole "frequent baths are bad" thing because it's what i've read. I rarely bathe mine, luckily their short coats are easy to brush out when the mud dries. 

I do know that even with an oatmeal shampoo, Delilah will feel very soft for a day or two but once the conditioning effect of the shampoo wears off, her coat feels dry and takes a week or two to feel as nice again. I'd argue that their coats are shiny and soft because of the shampoo residue. Now, whether that matters in the long run, who knows?  I'm sure different breeds handle frequency of bathing differently too.
So, baths or no baths as long as they have nice coats I guess it doesn't matter!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> you can NOT bath too often. if you are using a proper shampoo and drying with a heatless force dryer you can bath all that you want to.
> 
> I recommend a monthly bath rather they stink or not.
> 
> I am a dog groomer BTW.


I could NOT disagree more. A dogs coat and skin needs the natural oils. But once a month is alright, but I would not use shampoo more than that no matter how natural of a shampoo it is. A good bath with just water would be OK. If you have dog that smells you need to take a good look at what you are feeding.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

many of my yorkie, maltese, and shih tzu clients come weekly. 
no skin issues ever.
its not because they stink, its because they "dont smell like shampoo anymore!"
or because they start to look a little dingy

We were taught that the dog shampoos now days do not wash away oils in the skin. 10 yrs ago it was different.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> you can NOT bath too often. if you are using a proper shampoo and drying with a heatless force dryer you can bath all that you want to.
> 
> I recommend a monthly bath rather they stink or not.
> 
> I am a dog groomer BTW.


Of course you would say that...because you are a groomer. It would be bad business for you to say otherwise :wink:

Not that I am saying you are right and I am wrong, but I have my opinions. And I believe that soap, whatever the source, dries out the skin. Nowadays shampoos do have moisturizers, but why use them just because "my dog doesn't smell pretty anymore?!?!?!" Why not just spray them with perfume? Humanize them a bit more...

I think its a small dog philosophy or something that I just plain do not understand. Same with carrying them around in purses and the people who believe that they are welcome wherever. A dog is a dog. Just because they are small and can fit into a shoulder bad doesn't negate that fact.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Who cares if a dog doesn't smell pretty anymore...? A dog is a dog and as long as Aspen is healthy and happy, I'm fine with it. Dogs are not supposed to smell all nice and fruity. LOL :wink:

If a dog smells, it's most likely the breath (in my opinion). This sure is the case with my neighbors' two black labs! He never takes care of their teeth, and I don't know what kind of food they get!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I want my dogs to smell good (well, not smell bad..) since they tend to steal the bed from me

but seriously though... our raw fed dogs don't have a smell to them unless Shiloh rolls in some sh*t somewhere

I think the whole grooming thing goes along with ear cropping, etc... it's more for the owners ego than anything else (yes, they need nail trims and such though)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We definitely care if our dogs stink...thats for sure...considering Bailey ends up under the covers....LOL

But the people who are obsessed with their dogs being fashion accessories, need them to be smelling like a bowl of potpourri....not like....well....nothing....our dogs don't have a smell....are just sill in my opinion.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> I want my dogs to smell good since they tend to steal the bed from me
> 
> but seriously though... our raw fed dogs don't have a smell to them unless Shiloh rolls in some sh*t somewhere
> 
> I think the whole grooming thing goes along with ear cropping, etc... it's more for the owners ego than anything else (yes, they need nail trims and such though)


I do mind if my dog smells. I just don't like him smelling like a bottle of fragrance!! I like how he smells now, ODORLESS. :wink: :wink: 

Yes, nail trims are very important. I have lots of grass and cement in the backyard. Aspen uses the cement for filing his nails LOL. :wink:

I only trim the nails about every month or so because they do grow quickly...especially the declaws.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

how would it be bad for business? Its not like you guys are going to come to my shop!

and proper dog shampoo is
SOAP FREE!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh and by the way, when we went for our morning run, the little turd decided it would be nice to roll in some dead opossum carcass. So he's getting a bath in a few minutes...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

I can see not giving a dog a bath, but even with a dog that has short hair, there's still dirt and grime from a general joyful life (she's 90lbs and is the one getting dragged all over the park by other dogs...she loves it). The dirt between her hairs would eventually dry her skin out by absorbing natural oil. That's why I think the schedule of a bath a quarter works well - it's about the time she needs her nails cut, and the bath gets rid of the urban grime. It's not my own shallowness, but know how itchy she gets with too much dirt in her coat. 

In between, I use gentle baby wipes on her skin - usually to clean the park dirty from the immediate insides of her ears and large mud spots. They work great for surface dirt and she's definitely more comfy without a lot of dirt in her coat. If she didn't play, I don't think it'd be an issue at all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> how would it be bad for business? Its not like you guys are going to come to my shop!
> 
> and proper dog shampoo is
> SOAP FREE!


I know we aren't customers per se...but if you had the mentality of "dogs don't need a bath unless they roll in something stinky" I'm sure your business would decline from all the socialites needing their dogs to smell like a bed of roses LOL


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

...you do know that there are dogs that need actual grooming, right? Without proper grooming, there are breeds of dog that get very matted, get infections, ect. It's not about "smell" or your perception of froo froo socialites wanting dogs with bows in their hair. 

For example, my parents have a Puli, and if he never went to the groomer (or got groomed, I'm sure some owners do it), he'd become a case of animal neglect. As a longtime shelter volunteer, the dogs we adopt out that need grooming, we certainly educate their new owners about what it will take to care for the dog's coat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Really? Wow...I had *absolutely* no idea that some breeds *need* to be groomed.... 

Bathing routines really doesn't have anything to do with grooming, other than the fact that dogs usually get baths after being groomed. And bathing is necessary in some situations but it is certainly not necessary once a week as far as a health issue goes. In the case of a dog being bathed once a week, it is more of the concern of the owner...not the dog!

I absolutely 100% agree with you that if a Puli is left ungroomed that it is a form of animal neglect. Not just Puli's but other breeds like Poodles, that have hair instead of fur.

My point on the bathing issue is more directed towards the people who ruskusluvr said that they *bathe* once a week, because they don't smell "pretty" anymore. Those are the people I am talking about, not the people who have their dogs groomed once every few months so they stay healthy. I never *once* stated that I think that dogs shouldn't be groomed at all. Don't know why you tried to connect the two???


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just finished bathing my dog from his incident this morning and WOW!! This shampoo is amazing. Just bought it about 2 hours ago. It's called Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe. It's a soap free, totally natural shampoo and his coat feels like silk...I've never had results like this before! The great thing is, it has an extremely low almond smell. :smile:


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

Because you basically attacked another poster for being a groomer. There are dogs that need to be groomed, and groomers who need to help those of us that can't bathe our dogs (don't have the facility or the cooperative canine).

If someone wants their dog to be groomed, who cares? With all the animal neglect in the country, b!tching because someone might bathe their dog more than you...really?

Groomers, and vets, deserve to pursue their profession of choice just like it's someone choice to buy a dog from a breeder just because they want a specific look/type of dog.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I am so glad that danemama is a groomer, and she has went to school for it! I am so glad she has 3 1/2 years experience. she sure does know a lot.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok guys, really? 
This is personal preference unless there is a medical issue involved. 
Some bathe more frequently, or rather to say, "as needed" means different things to different people. 
Raw fed dogs (not the user, lol) smell less than kibble fed dogs, that is a fact. You will need to bathe a raw fed dog rarely for smell. HOWEVER, quite frankly, if a dog rolls in poop, steps in poop, rolls in mud, runs through mud, or is otherwise repulsive, it's IMO totally common sense to clean them as needed. (Unless you're SO against bathing that you'd rather have a sh*t covered dog in bed with you, then to each their own!) I personally think the over-bathing mumbo jumbo is a load of crap. Many people think I'm full of crap for thinking that. Who the heck really cares?
*Bathing frequency is NOT a life or death situation* here. Some will bathe every week. (I have one dog that you betcha he will get a bath once a week, NOT for "dog smell" but because he simply gets dirty. Filthy, really.) some every month, some never. Again, to each their own. 
Can dogs get dry skin, dull coat, the itchies due to bathing? Yes, they can. It can be because of the kind of shampoo, or because they have more sensitive skin, or just plan luck (or lack thereof) but if someone is bathing frequently, and having NONE of these issues, why is it so dramatic? 
And so what if someone wants their dog to smell like a bed of roses, or bowl of almonds? I personally find it just as insane as all of you, but it's their dog, their life, their preference. My dogs smell like.... well, nothing... and I like it that way, baths and all. 


To bring this post away from the name calling and personal attacks, and back to the origional question at hand:

Frequent bathing CAN cause dry skin, flakey skin, the itchies. If you are bathing frequently, and having NONE of these problems, then keep doing what makes you happy! If problems arise, adjust as necessary. Simple as that. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jeserf said:


> Because you basically attacked another poster for being a groomer. There are dogs that need to be groomed, and groomers who need to help those of us that can't bathe our dogs (don't have the facility or the cooperative canine).
> 
> If someone wants their dog to be groomed, who cares? With all the animal neglect in the country, b!tching because someone might bathe their dog more than you...really?
> 
> Groomers, and vets, deserve to pursue their profession of choice just like it's someone choice to buy a dog from a breeder just because they want a specific look/type of dog.


First off, this is a discussion. A debate. Opinion based, but still a debate. I brought my opinions and so did others. You have to be able to take what people say on forums like this with a grain of salt and not let it get to you. I wasn't b*tching in the slightest bit, but stating my opinion. I can b*tch if you want, but Jon is just so good at that so I usually leave that to him :biggrin:

Where was the attack? I was being sarcastic when I stated that it would be hurtful to the business for a groomer not to advocate bathing often...but also serious. It would go against most groomers philosophy to not bathe a dog frequently. I was merely making a point which is my own opinion...you were actually the one who put words into my mouth about grooming in the first place. I actually thought that everything was pretty light hearted until you posted about actual grooming, not bathing... 



ruckusluvr said:


> I am so glad that danemama is a groomer, and she has went to school for it! I am so glad she has 3 1/2 years experience. she sure does know a lot.


Where did I claim to be a groomer??? I work with dogs all day, everyday. One's that need to be groomed, ones that need to be bathed BADLY, and ones that don't. We pluck ears, give baths and trim nails, but I do not claim to be a groomer at all. I will say that I know the breeds that need to be groomed and how often as well...

My point here is that it isn't necessary to bathe a dog once a week, just to bathe it for principle alone. It doesn't hurt if done right, but not necessary. That's it. Just my opinion.



CorgiPaws said:


> Ok guys, really?
> This is personal preference unless there is a medical issue involved.
> Some bathe more frequently, or rather to say, "as needed" means different things to different people.
> Raw fed dogs (not the user, lol) smell less than kibble fed dogs, that is a fact. You will need to bathe a raw fed dog rarely for smell. HOWEVER, quite frankly, if a dog rolls in poop, steps in poop, rolls in mud, runs through mud, or is otherwise repulsive, it's IMO totally common sense to clean them as needed. (Unless you're SO against bathing that you'd rather have a sh*t covered dog in bed with you, then to each their own!) I personally think the over-bathing mumbo jumbo is a load of crap. Many people think I'm full of crap for thinking that. Who the heck really cares?
> ...


I'm glad that we see eye to eye about bathing and that people are entitled to their own opinions, but I never did any name calling at all...except for calling people not on this board socialites LOL. 

The OP asked what everyone's raw fed dogs smelled like....which is nothing :wink:

Oakley was the one who stated that she bathes her puppy once a week and that is when the debate started....and then the snowball effect came into play.

One thing that I have learned on dog forums is that people on them are super passionate about their dogs and what they believe. It is almost impossible to not ever have a heated discussion sooner or later about something. I have had my fair share of heated discussions on here and elsewhere, and guess what? People kiss and make up just like adults do...at least most of the time. 

Of course its nice to stay polite as often as possible but sometimes you just can't help it!!! It just so happens that we are all super passionate about our dogs hygiene :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

jeserf said:


> Because you basically attacked another poster for being a groomer. There are dogs that need to be groomed, and groomers who need to help those of us that can't bathe our dogs (don't have the facility or the cooperative canine).





ruckusluvr said:


> I am so glad that danemama is a groomer, and she has went to school for it! I am so glad she has 3 1/2 years experience. she sure does know a lot.


Wow, chill out you two... this was a discussion with opinions being exchanged from multiple sides.

She did NOT attack ANYONE. Why wasn't I brought into this as well? I basically said the same things she'd said. 

MANY dogs are groomed for their owners EGO, not because they need it. Is there anything wrong with that? NO

Is it silly? To me it is...

She was making a point that if a groomer agreed that a dog didn't need to be bathed weekly they would lose business. They do it to make money on top of helping the dogs that need it.

Ruckusluvr: WOW, seriously? Way to take things WAY out of context and make a condescending personal attack. Hope you feel better now.

Danemama knows her stuff since she works with animals 5-6 days a week. She may not be a "groomer" but as a "vet tech" she tends to deal with things a groomer wouldn't even touch.

Take a deep breath and look back at the DISCUSSION and then feel free to come back with an OPINION and additional DISCUSSION.

Let's put these petty personal attacks to rest here. This WAS a good discussion til you two decided to get a little butt hurt


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^^ See??!!?!?! Told ya'll about the b*tchin' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> One thing that I have learned on dog forums is that people on them are super passionate about their dogs and what they believe. It is almost impossible to not ever have a heated discussion sooner or later about something. I have had my fair share of heated discussions on here and elsewhere, and guess what? People kiss and make up just like adults do...at least most of the time.


I gt that, I'm on my fair share of forums across the net, most of them being dog related, my comments weren't directed at any one person, nothing personal. But you knew that. 

I'm just amazed that the topic of dog bathing has turned into some heated topic like it's a *moral* debate. It's bathing. No long term effect on health. No proof of one method being superior. Just... bathing. 

Honestly, do any of you care if Grissom gets a bath every Thursday? I mean, really? lol. Negative. Maybe if he didn't get so filthy all the time, he wouldn't have to, but the damn dog has NO LEGS! lol. His tummy is full of dirt and crap all the time. he can't help it, bless his little heart. lol!:tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I gt that, I'm on my fair share of forums across the net, most of them being dog related, my comments weren't directed at any one person, nothing personal. But you knew that.
> 
> I'm just amazed that the topic of dog bathing has turned into some heated topic like it's a *moral* debate. It's bathing. No long term effect on health. No proof of one method being superior. Just... bathing.
> 
> Honestly, do any of you care if Grissom gets a bath every Thursday? I mean, really? lol. Negative. Maybe if he didn't get so filthy all the time, he wouldn't have to, but the damn dog has NO LEGS! lol. His tummy is full of dirt and crap all the time. he can't help it, bless his little heart. lol!:tongue:


I know, and I can alway count on you to get people back on track :wink:

Just throwing this out there for people to keep in mind!

And I think you would be surprised to see how messy Bailey gets...and she has the longest of legs outta the bunch!!! She is the one that gets bathed the most cuz everyone else jumps up at her to get at her face...it might also have to do with the fact that she is mostly white so the dirt shows up a lot more on her than compared to the others


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> And I think you would be surprised to see how messy Bailey gets...and she has the longest of legs outta the bunch!!!


Awh man, I always thought I could blame the no legs factor! I guess he really is just a dirty, dirty pup. 



danemama08 said:


> ...it might also have to do with the fact that she is mostly white so the dirt shows up a lot more on her than compared to the others


Grissom's chest and tummy are white, and it actually conceals the dirt relatively well (unless it's mud, obviously) because it's longer, I assume. It's when I wake up and my white sheets look like they've been to hell and back that it's time for a bath! Unfortunately, this is every week. at least. 

I love my dirty, smelly, poop-eating, no-legged brat. :biggrin:


----------



## dconti (Mar 28, 2009)

I switched to raw with my 90 lb. American Bulldog about six months ago. She's doing great, solved many of her old digestion/allergy issues, and she's in terrific shape. I'm sold, BUT, her breath can still knock me off my feet. Any suggestions?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I bathe my raw fed dogs every few of months or so if they get dirty. But I haven't bathed Milo since July and Penny since September and I just buried my nose in both of their scruffs and sniffed deeply. I'd have to say they have very little smell but what I did smell was just a kind of clean, pleasant smell. And they just got back from an hour and a half jog/play session at the park. When they get wet from the rain (which isn't often since they're indoor dogs and hate the rain) they have the slightest wet dog smell that goes away as soon as they dry. I think diet definitely helps with the dog smell and especially with the dog breath!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

dconti said:


> I switched to raw with my 90 lb. American Bulldog about six months ago. She's doing great, solved many of her old digestion/allergy issues, and she's in terrific shape. I'm sold, BUT, her breath can still knock me off my feet. Any suggestions?


Some dogs just have stinky breath...and its more of a saliva issue than anything else. 

How are her teeth? Dogs on a raw diet can still have bad teeth if they started out with bad teeth, AND if they are not getting RMB's to chew on. Beef ribs are great for recreational chewing too...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

dconti said:


> I switched to raw with my 90 lb. American Bulldog about six months ago. She's doing great, solved many of her old digestion/allergy issues, and she's in terrific shape. I'm sold, BUT, her breath can still knock me off my feet. Any suggestions?


what kind of raw are you feeding her? as danemama said, if she isn't getting enough RMBs that could be the cause of the bad breath


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> My bull terriers recently just had a smell, just that short time I put them back on a grainfree kibble.:frown: Their breath smelled and they had a body odor, not a horrible body odor but definitely a noticable smell since they normally have no smell at all, of course unless they have just eaten sardines.


The only time that Owen (My EBT) has a bad smell to him is when he messes in his crate while I am at work and then has to lay in it till I get home. Its not cool, but he can't exactly call me up and say, 'hey, mom, I just messed in my crate. You need to get home now and clean this up!'  
Titus will get a smell when he goes outside and rolls in something nasty! :biggrin: Other then that, they are some pretty neutral smelling dogs.. for dogs that is!


----------



## dconti (Mar 28, 2009)

I get my raw from a local butcher. Good selection, grinds bone and organs with the meat (Armellino's on Long Island). Maybe the lack of RMB's is the problem. She gets a rmb once in a while. Maybe not enough, though.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, that is definitely the problem! The biggest advantage to feeding raw is the added dental benefits that come from chewing through bones every day! You should try to add RMB meals to your pup's diet several times a week, that should definitely help with the breath!


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Oh yeah, that is definitely the problem! The biggest advantage to feeding raw is the added dental benefits that come from chewing through bones every day! You should try to add RMB meals to your pup's diet several times a week, that should definitely help with the breath!


Do the chicken backs, chicken quarters count as RMB's? 

We are going on our THIRD week of raw feeding so this is all they have had so far. Next week will be the turkey necks...how exciting!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

lovinmylabs said:


> Do the chicken backs, chicken quarters count as RMB's?
> 
> We are going on our THIRD week of raw feeding so this is all they have had so far. Next week will be the turkey necks...how exciting!!


Yes they do count as RMBs (at least I think they do as far as my understanding of what a raw meaty bone is). They have a great amount of bone in it so that's what they really need to keep those teeth clean and breath fresh. 

congrats on your third week! I know you had a couple of issues when they first started, how are your pups doing with it now?


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Yes they do count as RMBs (at least I think they do as far as my understanding of what a raw meaty bone is). They have a great amount of bone in it so that's what they really need to keep those teeth clean and breath fresh.
> 
> congrats on your third week! I know you had a couple of issues when they first started, how are your pups doing with it now?


I'm so glad you guys talked me into sticking with it! They get so excited at feeding time now!! I see such a HUGE difference in them already! But again...without all of you I would have given up! Thanks for caring!! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

lovinmylabs said:


> I'm so glad you guys talked me into sticking with it! They get so excited at feeding time now!! I see such a HUGE difference in them already! But again...without all of you I would have given up! Thanks for caring!! :biggrin:


This right here is exactly why we're here every night & day :biggrin:


----------

